# Noob detailer armor



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

The sexy machine.









Pads.



























Gloves.









Towels.


















Box with some brushes.









Drill for little polishing projects.


















Dremel.


















Buckets and mine wash mate:lol:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Great collection there, liking the bottle lables, look smart!


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great collection, love that Makita kit, like the bottle labels too, how/what do you print them on??


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

I've used the Dymo labelprinter from my work:lol:


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Got some new stuff...
But I need to modify the backing plate thread, because it's a English thread.
So it doesn't fit mine on Makita BO6040.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Got some new boxes.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice collection mate

I dont recommend taking a 2" holesaw to your car tho, could turn nasty. :lol:

Keep it up.


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha thanks for your nice tip mate:thumb::lol:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice collection!

How's the Natty's paste wax? Was thinking about buying it just to try it out.


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Very good for nice price!
Long lasting, glossy, easy on, easy off (also in the sun) happy me:detailer:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

nice collection,looks very pro


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Smert affa smert

:thumb:


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Goodies time:buffer:









Also bought this threadkit to modify the new Lake Country backing plate thread.
So it will fit on the Makita BO6040


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice collection fella


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Time for some new goodies:buffer:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice collection fella,

however i dont understand why you would post up pictures of drillbits,screwdrivers,holesaws and tap and die kits as detailing items? (the die kit was bought to modify a backing plate fair enough does it warrant a picture though :lol

hell im sure we all have hand saws and hammer drills :lol:

Davy


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha every item that does involved detailing earn a picture.


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

BMW318TI said:


> The sexy machine.


 Is that a Makita 6040?


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Yup I am loving it!
Especially RPM load feature (under heavy load RPM is still the same as the prefered setting). Also the rotary feature feature is sexy:thumb:
I am also using for normal sanding jobs:lol:


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Got new goodies for drill polishing:detailer:


----------

